# 2005 E-1



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

To quote the 2005 print catalog blurb, "This jewel has been created by Ernesto Colnago especially for riders who love Gran Fondo and all kinds of riding and who want to try Colnago's carbon fibre without having to go to a C50 model."

Is Ernesto telling me that this thing's his economy model? Probably a great ride and available in a very funky paint scheme, E1R, which has been posted on some other sites. I've scanned the pic of this scheme although it's been posted elsewhere before.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Smell Fondy...*



boneman said:


> To quote the 2005 print catalog blurb, "This jewel has been created by Ernesto Colnago especially for riders who love Gran Fondo and all kinds of riding and who want to try Colnago's carbon fibre without having to go to a C50 model."
> 
> Is Ernesto telling me that this thing's his economy model? Probably a great ride and available in a very funky paint scheme, E1R, which has been posted on some other sites. I've scanned the pic of this scheme although it's been posted elsewhere before.


Why do I smell Fondy? Can't be just the SAT...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like a ****** Trek...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Is it just my imagination or do there seem to be a helluva lot of carbon sloping frames around in next year's catalogues - usually with monococque front triangle and bonded seat and chain stays? 

Most seem to be made under contract in the Far East - nothing wrong with that, but has Colnago said the E1 is 'Made in Italy' or not?

CC


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*The Label...*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Is it just my imagination or do there seem to be a helluva lot of carbon sloping frames around in next year's catalogues - usually with monococque front triangle and bonded seat and chain stays?
> 
> Most seem to be made under contract in the Far East - nothing wrong with that, but has Colnago said the E1 is 'Made in Italy' or not?
> 
> CC


The new Colnago official site displays that "Made-in Italy" label on the front page as though to make the point to say that they all are indeed made in Italy. The most of newer frames, I'd guess, made at least within last 6 month seems to all come with the label on tyhe seat tube near by the der hanger. I don't know whether E1 comes with the label though but I'd think so since it seems Colnago is definately using that as selling a point.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*per the print catalog*

"a new frame that offers exceptional performance and elegance. For the first time, Colnago presents a carbon fibre frame at a lower price than the C50. Made entirely in Italy. Carbone Fibre & Made in Italy are the strong points at Colnago." All signed by Enrnesto.



6was9 said:


> The new Colnago official site displays that "Made-in Italy" label on the front page as though to make the point to say that they all are indeed made in Italy. The most of newer frames, I'd guess, made at least within last 6 month seems to all come with the label on tyhe seat tube near by the der hanger. I don't know whether E1 comes with the label though but I'd think so since it seems Colnago is definately using that as selling a point.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Ernesto said----*

At Interbike, Ernesto said it was made it Itally, and the top tube of the one on display had a big "made in Itally" decal in the Italian colours....Altho Alessandro Colnago said it wasn't made at the factory....


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*E1 vs C50*

What would you feel the big difference one should expect in how the two ride? I was planning on going with the C50, but I keep getting drawn to the E1. Any benefits over a C50? weight? build quality?
paul


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Price difference?*



ipaul said:


> What would you feel the big difference one should expect in how the two ride? I was planning on going with the C50, but I keep getting drawn to the E1. Any benefits over a C50? weight? build quality?
> paul


I think I saw E1 priced about $200 lower than C50 at RA. But then the C50 price might have been of 04 model though... If that's indeed the price difference I'd go for C50 as it is the top dog in the normal Colnago line, i.e, excluding the special limited models and the Ferrari/ Carbonmissimo line etc...but if you are drawn to E1 you know you have to get what makes you happy  .


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm sure the C50 is more my speed and will most likely go that way. Just was wondering if the design of the E1 with its front solid design and other features, would yield improvements in its ride quality. I guess being so new its going to be tough to get any comparisons. The only true way to tell will be to wait.


----------

